# ANY CX'S OUT THERE



## CAPCOR38 (23 Dec 2006)

Looking for fellow Federal Corrections Officers to help with our Red Friday Campaign within the Service. Seven CX's at Kent Insitution started the Royal Canadian Military Support Society to raise money through selling shirt, etc. to provide financial assistance to injured troops and their families. We are presently launching our National Campaign. We have covered the Pacific and Quebec Region, but are still looking for help in the Prairies, Ontario and Atlantic. Please view the attachment. Note the crossed keys and the Forces emblem.

If you are interested in helping at your institution, or know someone who would, please let me know.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Dec 2006)

CAPCOR38,

Welcome to Army.ca and good luck with your project. Please only post about a topic once, as it gets hard to track multiple discussions on the same topic, and it hampers future search efforts if there are multiple active threads.


Cheers
Mike


----------

